# We Had The Dead Forum Thread



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Now, how would you improve this WDF. 

One idea I came up with is have Jeff O and Turnipseed join the moderator police crew. 

That might be punishment enough.☺☺

Now seriously, what would you do?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd buy the Quick Stop and reopen it myself. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Clerks.



Nicole Stark said:


> I'd buy the Quick Stop and reopen it myself. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hey Lee aren't you worried the forum owner who hasn't shown up in years would disapprove?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> Hey Lee aren't you worried the forum owner who hasn't shown up in years would disapprove?




Lee types in the nude he's not worried about Mike in the least...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Lee types in the nude he's not worried about Mike in the least...


Didn't Mike sell the WDF awhile ago ?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Didn't Mike sell the WDF awhile ago ?


I think you might be right.....but I'm sure I'll always thing of this place as Mike's.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Didn't Mike sell the WDF awhile ago ?



Seems it's been a couple of yrs at least.


----------



## Christi Taylor (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been lurking for quite a while; I do read most of the posts, but am mainly here to learn. I will post if I feel I may have something to add.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Someone needs to start a thread that is completely full of shite.

I rekon it has gone quiet since Rick got abducted by aliens and replaced with a more moderate Rick deceptorbot. Bring back the real Rick I say.

Maybe a thread on what would happen if you mixed duco,rambo,arnold,steven segal, I am hard as fark Ali lines with Godzilla offspring. I rekon those dogZILLAS would be so busy biting their handlers they would not notice the decoy, cos they be so fukin HAADKOWAR they be kicking off if you fart in their general direction, that would be a real hit with the kidz. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Posting articles for reading and discussion from around the internet, about working dog training.

Pick a debate subject. Have a clear set of rules posted for the discussion based on formal debating. Let people choose the affirmative or the negative side of the debate with the expectation that after they debate one side, they debate the other, thus learning the pros and cons of the issue at hand. Have judges and a winner. Cash prizes and bragging rights.

Post training challenges for people with dogs at any and all levels (this is not my idea, someone was doing it on facebook). Make the worlds first dog competition from home, so the back yard champion really can be a champion. With the general consensus being that you can see everything you need to in a grainy video to make a judgement on anything, why not....Appoint judges and set criteria for the challenges.  Maybe see if some influential trainers and competitors would be interested. 

Make entry fees and cash prizes for the people that win. Think .50 to 1.00 for an entry fee. If the forum was sold and the advertising is actually making money for the new owner, kicking some back to the people that actually make the forum might drive more traffic and participation. Gotta spend money to make money. I am not at all bitter that the former owner made money from me or anyone else that was here by selling, if in fact he did. I'd like to continue to make money for the new owners. If there are cash prizes or bragging rights, you'd get people contributing who don't contribute now.


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

*Forum categories and sections*

I never know where to start to read the kind of info I'm most interested in. There doesn't seem to be much moderation in category adherence. A good example is Hunter's new puppy is in Canine Lounge and not the Puppy section.

Maybe dump all of the sections and have one general place to go. Or have mods start moving threads around and train us up.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Noel Long said:


> I never know where to start to read the kind of info I'm most interested in. There doesn't seem to be much moderation in category adherence. A good example is Hunter's new puppy is in Canine Lounge and not the Puppy section.
> 
> Maybe dump all of the sections and have one general place to go. Or have mods start moving threads around and train us up.


Or the photo or video section LOL...

I pretty much always look at "New Posts" on banner..that shows all updated posts.in all categories except the "Dog News" section for some reason....unless I am searching for something specific, then I search with search function.

so for me, categories are pretty meaningless, I rarely need or use them anyhow. it is all just one big forum the way I use it..

I do not however see a need to dump the categories at all, personally..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

Yeah, I use it the same way you do. When I visit the forum and have time to do so, I'll read everything. When I don't have time to do that, I'll review the entire list of threads availalbe and select what I read based upon subjects that interest me.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

It all comes down to time for people... 

I mean, I would love to see more training articles from both around the web that people find as well as personal articles that well known folks from the community care to contribute. As Dave stated, having debates would be great but I disagree about the judging with winners and losers, we're all winners when we learning new things or even getting a refresher. 

I being new to dog training love to read everything, from everyone in regards to dogs. Everyone has their own way of doing things, which I may better understand or may better be understood for the dog.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

I like the idea of training challenges. Lets get that underway, who will be the judge and handle the money?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Haz Othman said:


> I like the idea of training challenges. Lets get that underway, who will be the judge and handle the money?


Me, but I want 10% for "the house". ☺☺

PS, I can be bribed.☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

Hell, with all this nonsense. I will give $100 to anyone that can give me an idea (that actually works) to make my headache to go away. Doing this ](*,) might actually feel better.

And no Lee, booze doesn't count.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

Drink water. A gallon. Every day. Drink two cups of coffee. Eat some asprin. Stop handling dynamite.


Nicole Stark said:


> Hell, with all this nonsense. I will give $100 to anyone that can give me an idea (that actually works) to make my headache to go away. Doing this ](*,) might actually feel better.
> 
> And no Lee, booze doesn't count.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Hell, with all this nonsense. I will give $100 to anyone that can give me an idea (that actually works) to make my headache to go away. Doing this ](*,) might actually feel better.
> 
> And no Lee, booze doesn't count.


Water & a banana. Water to hydrate and the potassium will help calm the pain.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

Done. Done. Done. Done. Done. And in the worlds of Lil Jon "okayyyyy", or Dave Chappelle playing Lil Jon, that's probably better. Yeaaaah!

I think weirdness is genetic. It sounds good anyway.

Actually, I think Chris Costa is doing a pretty good job handling it with his RMR and Dot Optics pro and con video. Good distraction, for now (sorta). And Rob, I don't have any bananas. I might have to go track some down.

OK I take that back. The end of the video just hit with some SHRILL AC/DC. Well, I guess I'm off to find bananas...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Done. Done. Done. Done. Done. And in the worlds of Lil Jon "okayyyyy", or Dave Chappelle playing Lil Jon, that's probably better. Yeaaaah!
> 
> I think weirdness is genetic. It sounds good anyway.
> 
> ...


Earth to Alaska or West Virginia or Mars.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

Maybe it would make more sense if you knew that I was replying to Dave's post in the first grouping. Myself in the second. Everyone else in the third. Rob in the last.

Otherwise, I am guessing you don't follow? It's pretty simple. When things bother me I tend to get a little weird (my version of humor is probably a better parallel). Sometimes people get pissed, sad, avoid, etc. when dealing with situations that kinda suck. Me? I just get a bit weird. It's my way of entertaining myself through crap I don't like dealing with or have an answer for.

I think having a severe headache for a week straight qualifies for something that sucks. Don't you? I couldn't see out of my right eye for a while a few hours ago. Rob, got me out of the house. That was entertaining. I forgot 4 times while I was at the store what I was looking for, then I realized I was driving around with my high beams on, and felt like pulling over for a while because my headache was driving me insane.

I felt like one of "those" people that cops pull over and swear they're not under the influence of anything yet every indication suggests otherwise.

Anyway. I ate my banana. Rob, if it works. I'll keep my word and send you the money.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry about your headache, Nicole. I used to get migranes once in a while as a teenager and they aren't fun.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Dave Colborn said:


> Stop handling dynamite.


Heard chewing on coffee was good for this (re: headaches)


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

It works. Drinking it or putting a pinch between your cheek and gums. 

Throwing up helps too, but coffee is easier....



Sarah Platts said:


> Heard chewing on coffee was good for this (re: headaches)


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Hell, with all this nonsense. I will give $100 to anyone that can give me an idea (that actually works) to make my headache to go away. Doing this ](*,) might actually feel better.
> 
> And no Lee, booze doesn't count.


horse tranquilizers! you didn't say you needed to be functional, just headache-free!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Catherine Gervin said:


> horse tranquilizers! you didn't say you needed to be functional, just headache-free!


I have a interesting story about horse tranquilizers passed off as THC back in the day. I actually watched a Christmas tree melt in the living room.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> I ate my banana. Rob, if it works. I'll keep my word and send you the money.


The verdict!?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Rob Maltese said:


> The verdict!?


I think horse tranquilizers would be more fun. ☺☺


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have a interesting story about horse tranquilizers passed off as THC back in the day. I actually watched a Christmas tree melt in the living room.


Have you got video? This is how the forum entertains.

Nicole, have you tried peppermint oil? It is pretty strong, but put it on skin between your eyes, and on temples (don't get it in your eyes) and inhale the fumes (not the oil) up your nose. It helps.

Other things that have worked.... eating tom yam kai soup (Thai spicy hot chili/ lemongrass soup with chicken). If you feel nauseous, don't try the soup solution.

Use Tiger Balm in the same way as suggested for peppermint oil above.

Hope the headache leaves you soon.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Rob Maltese said:


> The verdict!?


I wish I could tell you it worked.

What put it at bay for a few hours was Frankincense essential oil applied to a small piece of material that I placed on the roof of my mouth. I woke up a few hours later clear headed, headache gone. It is now however, creeping back just as it has for the past 8 days.

I created an ice pack turban of sort but ended up feeling like a cartoon character as I sat at my table slumped over, hands to my head, with that ridiculous contraption on. 8-[

Catherine, whatever solution needs to be legal and practical. Just throwing that out there for anyone that may be tempted to suggest a bullet or something along those lines.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Meg O'Donovan said:


> Nicole, have you tried peppermint oil? It is pretty strong, but put it on skin between your eyes, and on temples (don't get it in your eyes) and inhale the fumes (not the oil) up your nose. It helps.
> 
> Other things that have worked.... eating tom yam kai soup (Thai spicy hot chili/ lemongrass soup with chicken). If you feel nauseous, don't try the soup solution.
> 
> ...


Hi Meg, yes. In addition to putting Frankincense on the roof of my mouth I used a combination of lavender, peppermint (generously), and "frank". Topically, it was less effective than putting the oil on the roof of my mouth.

OK, thanks for the suggestions. I'll see about finding a place to get that soup and the Tiger Balm.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Meg O'Donovan said:


> Have you got video? This is how the forum entertains.
> 
> Nicole, have you tried peppermint oil? It is pretty strong, but put it on skin between your eyes, and on temples (don't get it in your eyes) and inhale the fumes (not the oil) up your nose. It helps.
> 
> ...


I'm such a fossil. They didn't even have VCR's when this took place. I sure some of you kids don't even know what VCR's were. 

So that was a long way of saying no video. I'm sure it wouldn't have been too interesting because I suspect the tree was doing just fine or at least it was the morning after. ☺☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I get the migraine aura on a regular basis but I haven't had the headache since I was a kid, knock on wood. They sucked big time!

It take about 40 -50 mins for it to cross my vision and there is a point where I can't see straight ahead. 
I may be slightly nauseous the rest of the day but I can live with that. 

My oldest daughter and my son still get the headaches. 

I'll take the irritating pia of the aura any day over the headaches.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hmm might be diet related.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm such a fossil. They didn't even have VCR's when this took place. I sure some of you kids don't even know what VCR's were.
> 
> So that was a long way of saying no video. I'm sure it wouldn't have been too interesting because I suspect the tree was doing just fine or at least it was the morning after. ☺☺


I must be a fossil too because I can remember filming documentaries on Betamax, before VHS took over. Those cameras were heavy.

I still think it would be cool to see a psychedelic melting Christmas tree.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*

i'm sorry that you have such a die-hard headache! i did get myself suspended from High School because of horse tranquilizers...Butazolidin, in discs the size of silver dollars, because i gave some to this girl i didn't like to see what they would do to her. she got suspended for taking them, said i "forced her to take them" but she had me by about 125lbs so how could i have forced her?! and i got suspended for bringing them to school and dispensing them. she took 2!!!!!! i don't know how she swallowed them--even if you broke them down...anyhow she was quite a sight, like watching a tranqued grizzly, very educational


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Catherine Gervin said:


> i did get myself suspended from High School because of horse tranquilizers...i gave some to this girl i didn't like to see what they would do to her. anyhow she was quite a sight, like watching a tranqued grizzly, very educational


Ah, so now the context enters that anchors what you said recently about your husband saying that you weren't responsible enough to be trusted to not use a good weapon on another person. :-o Hmmm, now that I think of it, I wonder what that might say about your suggestion that I take them? ha ha


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Meg O'Donovan said:


> Other things that have worked.... eating tom yam kai soup (Thai spicy hot chili/ lemongrass soup with chicken). If you feel nauseous, don't try the soup solution.
> 
> Use Tiger Balm in the same way as suggested for peppermint oil above.


So far, your suggestions brought me closest to getting *some* relief. It's hard to say for sure exactly what helped give me some relief last night. I felt moderately better after getting a shot of Torodol, but that was short lived. The Tiger Balm seemed to offer relief. About 30 minutes after application, I found myself able to relax for the first time in a week. I also got some of that soup you recommended. Excellent flavor, for sure. If nothing else, I had a good dinner. 

Course I woke up this morning with my eyes looking like I just came from a haunted funeral and a fast developing headache. I figured this would be the time to see what the Tiger Balm can do on its own.



Ben Thompson said:


> Hmm might be diet related.


If I were to guess, I'd say Herxheimer reaction.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought the Herxheimer reaction caused painful muscles and joints, not headaches?

Gute Besserung


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, so now the context enters that anchors what you said recently about your husband saying that you weren't responsible enough to be trusted to not use a good weapon on another person. :-o Hmmm, now that I think of it, I wonder what that might say about your suggestion that I take them? ha ha


no, no, in your case my suggestion was based on the notion of you taking one and feeling neither anxiety nor headache. probably not feeling much at all, actually, just sunny and quiet. i know i don't know you, but you have a Bull Mastiff for your Avitar--i think, it's a tiny picture, so correct me if i'm wrong--and all the Mastiff people i've ever met have been fantastic individuals so i'm pretty sure you are fantastic, too.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> I wish I could tell you it worked.
> 
> What put it at bay for a few hours was Frankincense essential oil applied to a small piece of material that I placed on the roof of my mouth. I woke up a few hours later clear headed, headache gone. It is now however, creeping back just as it has for the past 8 days


Bummer. Thought I was going to be rich!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Gillian Schuler said:


> I thought the Herxheimer reaction caused painful muscles and joints, not headaches?
> 
> Gute Besserung


Both, amongst several other issues.



Catherine Gervin said:


> i know i don't know you, but you have a Bull Mastiff for your Avitar--i think, it's a tiny picture, so correct me if i'm wrong--.


Close. If you look at some of the pictures in my photo gallery you'll probably notice subtle differences with her to realize that she's not quite a Bull Mastiff. Mastiff yes, but not Bull. French (Dogue de Bordeaux).



Rob Maltese said:


> Bummer. Thought I was going to be rich!


Ha ha, I appreciate the thought and suggestions anyway. It's still here, but thankfully not as severe as it was when I posted the request. I got some good ideas by putting it out there, including one that involved the use of salt packs, which worked pretty well. It took about 20 minutes but it subsided for at least a few hours. Unfortunately, nothing has worked to get rid of it completely.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Matt Vandart said:


> Someone needs to start a thread that is completely full of shite.
> 
> I rekon it has gone quiet since Rick got abducted by aliens and replaced with a more moderate Rick deceptorbot. Bring back the real Rick I say.
> 
> Maybe a thread on what would happen if you mixed duco,rambo,arnold,steven segal, I am hard as fark Ali lines with Godzilla offspring. I rekon those dogZILLAS would be so busy biting their handlers they would not notice the decoy, cos they be so fukin HAADKOWAR they be kicking off if you fart in their general direction, that would be a real hit with the kidz. :mrgreen:


 
I thought most threads were full of it??


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Hell, with all this nonsense. I will give $100 to anyone that can give me an idea (that actually works) to make my headache to go away. Doing this ](*,) might actually feel better.
> 
> And no Lee, booze doesn't count.


 
800mg of Vita B2 400 am 400 pm after 24hrs......headache free...


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Close. If you look at some of the pictures in my photo gallery you'll probably notice subtle differences with her to realize that she's not quite a Bull Mastiff. Mastiff yes, but not Bull. French (Dogue de Bordeaux).
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I appreciate the thought and suggestions anyway. It's still here, but thankfully not as severe as it was when I posted the request. I got some good ideas by putting it out there, including one that involved the use of salt packs, which worked pretty well. It took about 20 minutes but it subsided for at least a few hours. Unfortunately, nothing has worked to get rid of it completely.


 oh! Hooch! i LOVE Dogues des Bordeaux!!!!!!!! you are so fortunate! what awesome dogs they are!
on the practical side, i've heard good things about Excedrine Migraine medicine--that it helps some, but mostly with the sensitivity to light and sound?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Catherine Gervin said:


> medicine--that it helps some, but mostly with the sensitivity to light and sound?


I've heard that as well but I'd say that's the least of my concerns right now. From sight disturbances (loss of vision and prolonged periods with flashes of purple or orange), to stuttering and sentences that don't seem to be able to intelligibly go beyond 10 words at a time, sensitivity to light and sound is the least of my concerns right now.

Thanks though, I appreciate the suggestion!! B2 is my next course of action.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> I've heard that as well but I'd say that's the least of my concerns right now. From sight disturbances (loss of vision and prolonged periods with flashes of purple or orange), to stuttering and sentences that don't seem to be able to intelligibly go beyond 10 words at a time, sensitivity to light and sound is the least of my concerns right now.
> 
> Thanks though, I appreciate the suggestion!! B2 is my next course of action.


I know a good street pharmacist... In fact he's currently in lock up - I can ask him what he would prescribe?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicole, 
I'm hoping you are under some kind of doctor's care with the standard testing done (CAT scan, etc). I'm also hoping that you check that any homeopathic remedies you use don't conflict with your prescribed meds. You haven't mentioned taking any of the legend drugs available but there are some good ones out there. I would also recommend you check in with the pain clinic staff who can help balance pain meds so you don't end up tranked to the eyeballs. 

I worked with one guy who developed his migraines as a result of a long term exposure to black mold. He ended up being medically retired but he tried to tough it out without taking his meds. I'm crossing my fingers for you but I hope you are taking your health seriously.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Rob Maltese said:


> I know a good street pharmacist... In fact he's currently in lock up - I can ask him what he would prescribe?


Ha ha, that's made me laugh. Sure. I'm a good sport, go for it and see what he says. Anyone want to weigh in on what he might suggest? :twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Nicole,
> I'm hoping you are under some kind of doctor's care with the standard testing done (CAT scan, etc). I'm also hoping that you check that any homeopathic remedies you use don't conflict with your prescribed meds. You haven't mentioned taking any of the legend drugs available but there are some good ones out there. I would also recommend you check in with the pain clinic staff who can help balance pain meds so you don't end up tranked to the eyeballs.
> 
> I worked with one guy who developed his migraines as a result of a long term exposure to black mold. He ended up being medically retired but he tried to tough it out without taking his meds. I'm crossing my fingers for you but I hope you are taking your health seriously.


Hi Sarah, thanks for the note and concern. I didn't originally add those details because I figured it might be stretching boundaries a bit too far (TMI) to lay it all out here and explain what I've done, am currently doing, etc. But, if asked, I was certainly willing to give a straight answer.

The short answer is yes, I am receiving care from qualified professionals. Two. Three if you count the neurologist. MRI with and without contrast was normal. Corrotid doppler, normal. Medications prescribed won't conflict, two of the medications I cannot take because the headache is already in cycle. The other is to control pain. Also, the pain medication and homeopathic remedies are not taken together. 

Last week, not only could I not sleep because of it, I also couldn't think straight and I guess I had enough. I don't believe that I ever mentioned it here except to one person privately but these headaches are a bit of a chronic problem for me. So basically what I am experiencing isn't anything new. As a matter of fact, I'm significantly better off now than I was in May/June. I figured that it wouldn't hurt to put the question out there and see if some of the members might be able to throw a few fresh ideas my way. 

Honestly, I didn't expect to get any responses. After all it is kind of an odd request to make. With that said, I want to express my sincere appreciation for all of the ideas that have been offered. I learned about options I didn't know existed and am now very glad that I asked the question. I haven't taken my first dose of B2 yet. I don't know how it happened but I forgot to take it this morning :sad: but it will be the first thing I do in the next hour. 

The second, will be to look into what the deal is with black mold.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Kevin Cyr said:


> 800mg of Vita B2 400 am 400 pm after 24hrs......headache free...


And, so I am (headache free). Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, that's made me laugh. Sure. I'm a good sport, go for it and see what he says. Anyone want to weigh in on what he might suggest? :twisted:


2 Molly Tabs & 10 bong hits....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Rob Maltese said:


> 2 Molly Tabs & 10 bong hits....


Dont forget a couple of COCO LOCOS for the really severe ones. ☺☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Forum categories and sections*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Dont forget a couple of COCO LOCOS for the really severe ones. ☺☺


Alright, you got a deal. If this sucker comes back and I really hope that it doesn't, I'll do just that. I did some reading before I took the B2 and it certainly seemed to fit the need, that I guess it might make my hair really nice and shiny too if I keep taking it. \\/



Rob Maltese said:


> 2 Molly Tabs & 10 bong hits....


Ha ha, is that what you guessed or what he actually said? I think rolling on molly would probably make even the most ill of people feel pretty good.


----------

